# A Sad Day in the RCR - CWO Joel Sorbie, RSM  3RCR



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2006)

Today, while taking part in the Annual Terry Fox Charity Run on Base, CWO Joel Sorbie, 46, of  3 RCR collapsed and was rushed to Pembroke Hospital.  He passed away in Hospital.  Tests are being done to determine the cause. 

(Edit title.)


----------



## on guard for thee (31 Aug 2006)

A sad day for the Regiment and the Petawawa community.

RIP, RSM of 3 RCR


----------



## Armymedic (31 Aug 2006)

To say people here are in a state of shock is an understatement. As I am on leave, I caught the news while grocery shopping this aft.

I had the pleasure of working with/for him as the NCO IC of 3 RCR UMS and as newbie medic when he was the Para Coy CSM. I also had the pleasure of jumping with him, the latest, a few weeks ago. He always enjoyed to cool stuff. He also was instrumental in assisting the CSOR in its inception as the majority of the per, kit and resources came from his Bn.

RSM Sorbie, you will be missed. May He give you and St Micheal the green light, fair winds and soft landings.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Aug 2006)

This is shocking news indeed!  RIP to CWO Sorbie, and may his family and friends be comforted


Pro Patria


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Aug 2006)

RIP

PS: Gotta love his licence plate.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Aug 2006)

That *is* him, is it not?


----------



## Barek (31 Aug 2006)

Yes, it is him.

I have only been in battalion a few short months but even I, the lowliest of privates, felt that this member of my CoC cared about my well-being and working to improve my ability to do my job well.

He will be sorely missed as an inspiring leader to his men and as great soldier himself.


----------



## Haggis (31 Aug 2006)

When I got the call I was shocked beyond words.

I've know Joel for 30 years.  He and I started our military careers together on the same day as members of the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders.  We did many courses and exercises together and managed to stay in touch throughout the years.  A sad day for both Regiments, but more so for the RCR and his family.

RIP, my friend.   

Pro Patria/Dileas Gu Bas.


----------



## Haggis (31 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> That *is* him, is it not?



It most certainly is.

Cool plates for a cool soldier!  ;D


----------



## Gouki (1 Sep 2006)

Everyone was shocked to hear this today..

There is nothing I can say to make anyone feel better, but I offer my deepest condolences to his sons, his wife, his whole family.

Rest in peace.


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Sep 2006)

RSM, RIP.     I have known him for several years and he will be missed.


----------



## 043 (1 Sep 2006)

RIP RSM!!!!!!!! 

Chimo!!!!!


----------



## xo31@711ret (1 Sep 2006)

I was shocked to hear of his passing: Mr Sorbie instructed on my AVGP / grizzly TQ4 when I was a young pte and he was a masterjack and also when I was co-driver / staff on future AVGP courses in Ipperwash with him (early / mid '80's 1RCR, London). He took pride in his work and cared for the well-being of his troops. An exceptional soldior and inspirational leader. He will be sorely missed. My deepest heartfelt condelences to his family and the Regimental family.

RIP Sir  

Pro Patria

 Militi Succurrimus

-gerry


----------



## Haggis (1 Sep 2006)

The official news release and photo:


----------



## LIKELY (1 Sep 2006)

Rest in Peace, Sir....prayer go out to his family and all Royals .


----------



## Yeoman (2 Sep 2006)

he was by far the best NCO that I had ever gotten to work for. I may have only known him at the DSM/RSM level, but you could still tell he was a man that cared for the troops, and would stick up for us. he also had one of the most oddest senses of humour that I have ever seen.
it's just shocking. to me it still hasn't truly set in that this fine soldier has passed on.
RIP RSM, you'll be missed around the battalion lines.
Greg


----------



## Obz (2 Sep 2006)




----------



## Mike Baker (2 Sep 2006)

RIP


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 Sep 2006)

He was a great guy and really down to earth, He was there for us troops and will be greatly missed! 
RIP Sir


----------



## BernDawg (5 Sep 2006)




----------



## horsegunner (5 Sep 2006)

A truly sad day for the 3rd Battalion. I knew Joel from my time with the Glens, and a truly great soldier he was.

Up the Glens, Joel!


----------



## tprJack1 (26 Sep 2006)

I haven't had the privilege of meeting this soldier but it sounds like we lost a good man.  My best for his family and loved ones.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2006)

RSM Sorbie was a role model to every soldier who had the pleasure of meeting and soldiering with him.

RIP RSM

AIRBORNE SIR!


----------



## Haggis (26 Sep 2006)

There is a memorial service planned for early October in CWO Sorbie's hometown of Cornwall, Ontario, hosted by his first regiment, the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders.

I'll post the details when available.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2006)

Please do Haggis I will attend no question, nothing could keep  away from that.


----------



## Shamrock (27 Sep 2006)

www.ospreyobituaries.com

Light Winds and Soft Landings Resting at the MALCOLM, DEAVITT & BINHAMMER FUNERAL HOME, l4l Renfrew Street, Pembroke. Visitation will be held on Wednesday 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm. Friends and family are welcome. The service will be at CFB Petawawa, Building Y-101 on Thursday at 9:00 a.m. A private interment in the National Military Cemetery, Ottawa will follow the service. As an expression of sympathy, donations to the S.P.C.A or the Heart and Stroke Foundation would be appreciated. Guests are requested to assemble for the service on Thursday no later than 0845 a.m 10329907


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

Shamrock I think that the original memorial and internment ceremony held at the beginning of this month when RSM Sorbie passed. I think Haggis is referring to a different memorial to be held in Cornwall On.


----------



## gelan (5 Oct 2006)

I left the unit right as he was taking over for Bradley, so I didn't get to experience his leadership, but I'd known lots of fellas who had experience with him, and I heard he was a good man, and took care of the boys best he could. Rest in peace, royal.

...soft landings...


----------



## Haggis (13 Nov 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> There is a memorial service planned for early October in CWO Sorbie's hometown of Cornwall, Ontario, hosted by his first regiment, the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders.



The "Celebration of Life", held in the WOs & Sgts Mess was amazing.  Lots of old friends, old (and sometimes incriminating) photos and old stories surfaced and a great time was had by all.  This wasn't a sombre event, but a celebration of the great soldier, brother, son and friend that Joel Sorbie was. 

I'm sure that Joel smiled when the padre bellied up to the bar!


----------



## Badanai (12 Jan 2007)

I still having trouble getting over losing a good friend... I just took his name off my contact list at work. RSM Sorbie was excellent man and excellent soldier. RIP Brother


----------



## reddevilsrock (10 Apr 2007)

Condolences to his family friends and comrades. Met him once on course a while back. To all Royals an even more painful easter.

Our Hearts.....

VP


----------

